# Cranberry Juice Recipe



## geocorn (Mar 24, 2007)

Anyone have a good recipe for a wine from 100% cranberry concentrate (frozen juice container)?


----------



## pkcook (Mar 25, 2007)

George,


Found this recipe online somewhere, but don't remember where. I copied and printed it out and had it in my notebook, I haven't tried this, but it sounds like it would make a good wine:



*Cranberry Concentrate Juice Wine<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />*
<UL =disc>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*2 12-oz can frozen cranberry concentrate *</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*1 lb granulated sugar (or SG of 1.090)*</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*1/2 tsp pectic enzyme *</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*1/8 tsp tannin *</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*1 crushed Campden tablet *</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*1 tsp yeast nutrient *</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">*water to one gallon *</LI>
<LI =Msonormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in"><?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1:State wt="on"><st1lace wt="on">*Champagne*</st1lace></st1:State>* or Montrachet wine yeast *</LI>[/list]
*Thaw concentrate and pour in primary. Add sugar, crushed Campden, tannin, and yeast nutrient. Add water to one gallon, pectic enzyme and stir. Cover and set aside for 12 hours. Add activated wine yeast, recover, and set in warm place. Stir daily until specific gravity drops to 1.020 (about 2 weeks). Transfer to glass carboy and set in warm place. Rack when s.g. reaches 1.000 (30-45 days), top up, refit airlock, and set in cooler place. Rack again in 60 days and again 60 days after that, topping up and refitting airlock each time. Wine should now be dry, clear and ready to bottle. This wine tends to be tart so taste first. If too dry, dissolve one crushed Campden tablet and 1/2 tsp potassium sorbate in one cup of the wine and add to main body of wine. Sweeten to taste, refit airlock and set aside 10 days. Rack into bottles and age 6 months before tasting. *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 26, 2007)

Many of the frozen Cranberry juice concentrates say 100% juice....Yes..they are 100% juice, but not all Cranberry Juice...Old Orchardblends withApple and sometimes Apple and Aronia....Welch's blends with Niagara Grape Juice.


You can find some 100% juice concentrates for Cranberry and Cherry, etc., they would be in the same juice section in larger stores....I forget the brand name, they run near $4.50 to$5 [around here] for a 12oz carton, they will reconstitute to 48oz of juice.


So read the fine print...wonder which brand the above recipe was for....anyone know???


I used some of the Old Orchard juice....the wine is near finished. I also added more frozen apple juice...so my wine is a blend....I can taste a bit of the Cranberry as well as the Apple....Next batch I am going to try the Welch's with the Niagara blended juices...or maybe just go with the pricer product.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you for the recipe. I have passed it on. Hopefully, the recipient will let us know how it turned out.


----------

